# motherboard manual help ms-6506



## mistyblue (Jan 17, 2005)

hi there new to this but hoping someone out there can help have just got new??? (well to me anyway ) motherboard its a ms_6506 ver 1.0 however have been on google for 3 hours now trying without any luck to find full manual apparently this m\board was in a packard bell and they dont wanna share all info ...lol :upset: Am trying soooooo hard please can anybody help


thanx


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

It's an OEM mainboard so it will be hard to find that info..I had a MS-6312 or something like that from a gateway machine, one day the info was at MSI, the next day it was gone...

MD


----------

